# Very nice Set New Departure Model A and M hubs



## JO BO (Jan 27, 2022)

36 hole hubs with nice finishes. I never cleaned these and they seem to be smooth and in good working order. 
Rear has oiler. No clear markings 
Front brilliant markings Complete minus a nut or 2. $20.00 shipping 
Postal money order or cashiers check. Thanks


----------



## catfish (Jan 27, 2022)

50.00


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 27, 2022)

90.00


----------



## JO BO (Jan 27, 2022)

ND thanks for the offers


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 27, 2022)

$110


----------



## JO BO (Jan 27, 2022)

ND but thanks


----------



## dasberger (Jan 27, 2022)

$120


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 27, 2022)

$137.23


----------



## JO BO (Jan 28, 2022)

ND but thanks for the upwards push..it's appreciated


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 6, 2022)

Id go to $150 if this is still going. Thank you JO BO!


----------

